# best bike a college student can afford...



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

...here's my new ride. Nothing to turn heads, but it's a sweet Columbus Zona steel frame with '03 Chorus and Protons. After a couple hundred miles on rollers I just took in on the roads for the first time yesterday and am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Looks great to me*



marimba_artist said:


> ...here's my new ride. Nothing to turn heads, but it's a sweet Columbus Zona steel frame with '03 Chorus and Protons. After a couple hundred miles on rollers I just took in on the roads for the first time yesterday and am very happy with my purchase.


If it rides well, you should be very happy with it. It looks fine to me. And actually, you don't see many Raleighs anymore, so it's at least a little on the unusual side. At least, it would be here in DFW. It's all Trek and Specialized here, which is why I won't ride one, even though they're fine bikes. Just like to have something a little different from the crowd.

I have four bikes, all but the low-end hybrid bought used, and didn't pay more than $900 for any of them. A lotta guys on here spend more on wheels than that, but my stable gets me around just fine. The important thing is what you do with it. Wish I'd been smart enough to get into cycling back in college. Good luck to you.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

*Great bike*

I considered one myself. Steel frame, Campy components. I've seen more expensive bikes, but I haven't seen bikes much better. Enjoy!


----------



## xcmntgeek (Aug 24, 2002)

Looks great! When u going to be back in town? It sucks not having many people to ride with..... Any racing planned?


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

xcmntgeek said:


> Looks great! When u going to be back in town? It sucks not having many people to ride with..... Any racing planned?


what's up man? I'll be back for spring break on March 7 and stay until March 14. I'll give you a call when I'm home. My first collegiate race this season is Feb 28-29 at Union College in Barbourville, KY; we're taking three guys down so it will be a good showing. The weekend after that I've got Ohio St. and Ohio Univ.

How's your new Orbea?


----------



## xcmntgeek (Aug 24, 2002)

marimba_artist said:


> what's up man? I'll be back for spring break on March 7 and stay until March 14. I'll give you a call when I'm home. My first collegiate race this season is Feb 28-29 at Union College in Barbourville, KY; we're taking three guys down so it will be a good showing. The weekend after that I've got Ohio St. and Ohio Univ.
> 
> How's your new Orbea?


Crap, I'll be in Waco TX for the 1st NORBA NCS race from the 11th-15th so I might see you. Maybe coach will let me skip out of track practice one day. 

I'll give you a call if I'm in your area. Froze toes is next weekend and will be quite the litmus test for my legs (or lack there of), 70miles of Pro/1/2/3 fun!


----------

